# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Екатеринбург!!!!!

## yana22

Кто хочет все закончить пиште!!!! я готова!!

----------


## Агата

в одного слабо?

----------


## Агата

> Конечно слабо. Я тоже подумывал о партнере. Умереть можно только один раз. Нафиг умирать в одиночестве если можно умереть после романтических ночей.


 так после таких ночей и умирать перехочется  :Big Grin:  
не, для меня это сугубо личное дело.

----------


## Амальтея

А тут ещё есть кто-нибудь??? Я из Екатеринбурга. И буду рада встретиться. Можно и романтическую ночь и быстрое харакири. Мне просто одиноко и грустно. Пишите.

----------


## trypo

ебург большой - одиночничать негде

----------


## Амальтея

> ебург большой - одиночничать негде


 очень даже есть.

----------


## джеки-джек

Я из екб. Хотелось бы с кемнибудь встретится.. пообщатся.

----------


## trypo

так выйди из стен четырех - поищи себя  :Smile:

----------


## Амальтея

спасибо, сходила уже.
нашла себя в другом человеке. что-то больше не хочется. )

----------


## Амальтея

аська есть? напиши номер в личку.

----------


## Амальтея

я пока не разобралась тут, как ответить кому-то лично. Но кому надо, тот понял. :Big Grin:

----------


## WittYaxx

пасаны бежим глотать таблетки!

----------


## Амальтея

> пасаны бежим глотать таблетки!


 зачем?

----------


## WittYaxx

просто такая тема:
всем привет я пошла подыхать! пошлите со мной!

----------


## Амальтея

> просто такая тема:
> всем привет я пошла подыхать! пошлите со мной!


 ну если она правда пошла, то мы всё равно уже не догоним. А я просто встретиться  предлагаю.

----------


## WittYaxx

просто не бывает так легко ведь. просто умереть и все. она так говорит об этом будто это... не знаю, что-то обыденное что ли. ну встречайтесь, кто вам запрещает то. я все равно не в ебурге живу.

----------


## джеки-джек

Есть тут кто-нибудь из екб кто хочет встретися?Пишите в лс.

----------


## bogdan

Хочу встретиться с девушкой дико провести  время.  599846441 - ася. Пишите)  п.с. Молодой совем

----------


## The loser

Знавал я одного Богдана из Екатеринбурга, не ты ли это часом

upd Просмотрел посты - не, явно не ты

----------


## bogdan

> Знавал я одного Богдана из Екатеринбурга, не ты ли это часом
> 
> upd Просмотрел посты - не, явно не ты


  Много нынче Богданов, ничего удивительного, что я не твой знакомый

----------


## The loser

> Много нынче Богданов


 Да, 537 человек в Екатеринбурге, и это только по ВКонтакте. Не думал, что настолько много

----------


## bogdan

> Да, 537 человек в Екатеринбурге, и это только по ВКонтакте. Не думал, что настолько много


  ну вот видишь. хотя  30% из них фейки, уверен

----------


## No Name

Кто нибудь есть из Екатеринбург?

----------


## No Name

я тоже из Екатеринбурга. и тоже ищу собеседника.

----------


## trypo

невыездной

----------


## Kotofey

> я тоже из Екатеринбурга. и тоже ищу собеседника.


 Кидай аську в личку

----------


## J. Friend

[QUOTE=No Name;138067] я тоже из Екатеринбурга. и тоже ищу собеседника.[/QUOT]
Напиши в личные..если интересно еще...

----------


## J. Friend

> Кто нибудь есть из Екатеринбург?


 Напиши в личку, если интересно еще...

----------


## caramel

я из Екатеринбурга, если кому-то интересно...

----------


## trypo

судя по теме в ебурге нет перспектив  :Smile:

----------


## Гражданин

Проезжал как-то Ебург. Красивый город.

----------


## Pechalka

> Проезжал как-то Ебург. Красивый город.


 Тоже была три дня там,да красивый город!

----------


## Гражданин

> судя по теме в ебурге нет перспектив


 В сравнению с Казанью они имеются)

----------


## trypo

тут такая грязюка - где вы красоты то нашли , господа туристы и отдыхающие ?  :Smile: 
по плотинке чтоли на лодочке плавали ?  :Smile: )

----------


## The loser

> Много нынче Богданов, ничего удивительного, что я не твой знакомый


 Интересно, он?

----------


## railton

В нашем славном Екб все еще тихо?

----------


## Ваня :)

Невероятноя концентрация екатеринбуржцев... 8\

----------


## trypo

на то мы и екатеринбуржцы  :Smile: )))))))

----------


## railton

с Уралмаша есть кто?

----------


## я псих

С Пионерки  :Smile:

----------


## я псих

Видимо с суицидом дела в Екб обстоят благополучно.Все выпилилилсь)Все,да не все.Я один остался  :Smile:

----------


## caramel

ты не один)

----------


## я псих

Ничего,время быстро бежит,не долго нам осталось.

----------


## Mai7

> Ничего,время быстро бежит,не долго нам осталось.


 
вот мне бы так...  (живучая очень)

----------


## я псих

> вот мне бы так...  (живучая очень)


 Все пройдет,не успеешь и глазом моргнуть

----------


## Mai7

> Все пройдет,не успеешь и глазом моргнуть


 да? Так думаешь?

----------


## я псих

> да? Так думаешь?


 да

----------


## Mai7

> да


 если бы у меня были обычные проблемы, тоже так сказала бы.

----------


## я псих

> если бы у меня были обычные проблемы, тоже так сказала бы.


 А они у тебя не обычные,волшебные что ли?В чем заключаются твои
 проблемы?

----------


## Mai7

> А они у тебя не обычные,волшебные что ли?В чем заключаются твои
>  проблемы?


 ага,ага... они у меня не предсказуемые)  честно это долго писать.

----------


## Mai7

*я псих*  кстати я читала где-то,  что у тебя какая-то проблема с девушками. у тебя только это,из-за чего хочешь умиреть ?

----------


## я псих

> *я псих*  кстати я читала где-то,  что у тебя какая-то проблема с девушками. у тебя только это,из-за чего хочешь умиреть ?


 Где это ты такую нелепость вычитала?

----------


## Mai7

> Где это ты такую нелепость вычитала?


 ну не знаю,  тогда ошиблась, извини...

----------


## я псих

Ты реально один

----------


## generalfailure

Я еще из Екатеринбурга.

----------


## я псих

Предлагаю замутить в Екб сходну людей не равнодушных к тематике форума.Кто за?

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Предлагаю замутить в Екб сходну людей не равнодушных к тематике форума.Кто за?


 я живу за 6 часов езды от Екб, но если будет сходка - могу приехать

----------


## я псих

Походу сходочка никому не нужна.Жаль.Так бы любопытно было бы встретиться.за выпил подискутировать в живую )..

----------

